# Trade In For Existing Alpha/Beta Customers



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

Just saw that the 921 price has been cut to $549.00 While I am not a "official Beta" tester, I think that anyone who has contributed to this forum so that Mark can pass on the info has been a beta tester... actually I think most computer companies would refer to the past year as an alpha test. Beta tests are to work out "minor" bugs... not to add,refix "Major" deficiencies... That being said... Mark could you pass on to E* the hope that the members of this forum will be given some type of realistic trade in option, to compensate us for all of the testing and training that has been provided here... I believe at no cost to E*... otherwise another good reason to began a new provider search... My neighbor just got Comcast HD and he says he gets the local channels in HD...(Denver area).. I am going to check it out... I would miss my remote network channels, but once again I am getting very tired of Dish starting to slip behind..  
any other comments??????


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Ship us all new 921's with active firewire. (That's about as likely to happen as any other request.)

-Chris


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Can I ask where you saw it for $521? I'm looking.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

549$ at Dishstore.net and others...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Dish Network should credit existing 921 owners $450. This would offset the price difference. Plus it would ease the frustration-disappointment factors.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

The only problem is they will give you credit in programming, and it will be for some new PPV shopping networks of the like LOL.


----------



## rstaples (Sep 17, 2004)

The $450 cost difference is quite a blow to those of us who now own the 921! Intellectually I can see that it is a brilliant move for Dish to lower the price to gain new HD customers, as it will eventually benefit everyone who wants more HD content. That said, I would think it appropriate to offer at least something in the form of an upgrade to current 921 owners. The near $1,000 dollar cost was quite a sacrifice for most of us and some offering from Dish would go a long way to prevent alienating what is obviously a strong support base for Dish. The amount of money we spent should certainly convince Dish of that! I feel that this is most definitely something Dish should seriously consider!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It's the usual "You get to pay $500 more and be the guinea pigs to test it for a year" corporate move. Basically, the early adopters get shafted on the price and on the functionality. Eventually, they release a "ready for prime time" unit, but only after those who initially bought the item (for a much higher price) have to suffer through the flaws of the initial release.

Many companies do this; be thankful that we at least can get firmware upgrades, whereas with many products, the first version is simply flawed and has to be thrown out and replaced when a more practical version comes to market.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Not that the current 921 owners shouldn't feel disappointment in the price drop, but I paid $1000 each for my first two VCRs--plus extra for a camera to go with the second VCR.

It's the high monetary price you pay for being among the first with new technology. If those of us who got early VCRs hadn't shelled out the money then, who knows how long it might have taken for that new product to catch on. And look at the benefits the rest of you got for years with low cost VCRs.

Yes, you paid a lot, but you've been able to enjoy HD for most of the past year while I have not. Thanks for paving the way!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Charise said:


> Not that the current 921 owners shouldn't feel disappointment in the price drop, but I paid $1000 each for my first two VCRs--plus extra for a camera to go with the second VCR.
> 
> It's the high monetary price you pay for being among the first with new technology. If those of us who got early VCRs hadn't shelled out the money then, who knows how long it might have taken for that new product to catch on. And look at the benefits the rest of you got for years with low cost VCRs.
> 
> Yes, you paid a lot, but you've been able to enjoy HD for most of the past year while I have not. Thanks for paving the way!


Yup, my first Color Video Camera was a 2 piece unit, the Camera was much larger than the Current units and had a 6' cable to the recorder which was almost as big as the current vcrs ( the timer and tuner were seperate) and as stated above expensive...1200$ if i remember right.


----------



## scpanel (Jun 13, 2004)

What is really different between the 921's we have and these "prime time ready" 921's other than firewire? Are there other Hardware changes? Because we are all getting the new software releases.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish web site still lists $999. Wow, they must really be trying to unload these things. Gotta assume Dish is offering a discount or incentive to the retailers.

It's be cool if Dish would offer it as a promo with installation (I'm gonna need a new switch).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Charise said:


> Not that the current 921 owners shouldn't feel disappointment in the price drop, but I paid $1000 each for my first two VCRs--plus extra for a camera to go with the second VCR.
> 
> Yes, you paid a lot, but you've been able to enjoy HD for most of the past year while I have not. Thanks for paving the way!


Your right. I hope that this is a move in the direction of more HD content. Having viewed things in HD makes it hard to live with standard. HD is just so much better than SD! I have to admit. I've been a first buyer for the past 35 years and the prices have always dropped to sometimes fractions of what I have paid. I guess I better just quit beating this dead horse :lol:


----------



## bolco (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, I sit here looking at my receipt for my home Personal Computer from October of 1995. It's for a CTX brand 75MHz Pentium with a whopping 4MB RAM and a 750MB Hard Drive (no modem), a 13.7" viewable monitor, and an Epson Stylus IIs printer. Total cost is just over $1600.00!
Then I returned in May of 1996 and bought an additional 16MB RAM (for a total of 20MB) for $129.99.
If SunTV were still in business, would they give me a refund? Why not? It had buggy software too, as it was loaded with Windows95!


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

You are missing the point...... I did not say that ALL 921 owners shoud receive anytyhing( altho a tradein option would be nice )... I said those members of this forum who have contributed to the beta(alpha) of this product SHOULD receive some consideration for their effort and work......since this saved E* many engineering hours that THEY should have 
provided. If your old Windows 95 PC had saved only 90% of your files( timers not firing), crashed everyday, only listed 90% of the files on your disk( no OTA guide ),etc... and you had to document and report any.all of these errors would you have been a bit unhappy with the product and expect some compensation when MS finally got it working???? Afterall, as far as I can tell the problems with the 921 are ALL(99%) SOFTWARE problems.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

bolco said:


> Well, I sit here looking at my receipt for my home Personal Computer from October of 1995. It's for a CTX brand 75MHz Pentium with a whopping 4MB RAM and a 750MB Hard Drive (no modem), a 13.7" viewable monitor, and an Epson Stylus IIs printer. Total cost is just over $1600.00!
> Then I returned in May of 1996 and bought an additional 16MB RAM (for a total of 20MB) for $129.99. . . .


I know the feeling. My first PC came from IBM. 64K, 13" Princeton color monitor, DOS and a couple of manuals. $3,599. God only knows what that would be in today's dollars!!!


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Computers are a good example. Apple will release a computer at X$. 7 or 8 months later when they are ready to speed bumb the computer they will drop it down in price by 300-500 dollars. They are normally trying to clear the channels for the new model, but once in a blue moon, they are passing manufacturing savings to the customer. Whenever this happens, the original purchasers of the computer start to complain. My only answer to them is 'get over it'.


Ken


----------

